# Site General > General Herp >  Ever gotten Salmonella from your reptiles?

## Raptor

On another forum, out of curiosity, I posted a rant based on snake bans. Of course, the majority of the responses have been negative. If allowed, I will post a link to the discussion.

One comment that someone said was that reptiles carry Salmonella. I'm just curious on how many people have actually gotten sick.

----------


## Denial

nope only from burger king

----------


## Raptor

Haha. Amusingly, I said that you were more likely to get it from improperly cooked food.

----------


## Freddiesinmyseat

my gf actually kisses our snakes on the head and what not...never been sick. lol!

I've actually heard it's way more likely to catch salmonella from poorly prepared food than from your reptiles. Dunno if it's true, never tried to look it up...never really cared. If we get sick, it's our own damn fault right? haha

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I haven't gotten it, yet. I sometimes make mistakes where I accidentally forget to wash my hands after handling one of my snakes and ate some food.. but nothing happened. I guess it's because I always keep the enclosure clean by spot cleaning when I first see that "present" my snakes or gecko left me.

I sometimes even give my snakes a little kiss, but pretty much only my female BP cuz she don't mind it :Smile:

----------


## ItsMichael805

i never got it, i wash my hands ever time after holding my snake, plan on not geting it  :Smile:

----------


## likebull1

> i never got it, i wash my hands ever time after holding my snake, plan on not getting it


exactly, just because it isn't as common as people think it is, doesn't mean you shouldn't take every precaution you can.

----------


## MarkS

I have a friend who's granddaughter and a friend of hers who had just gone through surgery both caught salmonella at her house which came from her herp room.  She actually had a local disease control group come over and test the surfaces in her room and they were able to culture the same bacteria strain from some of those surfaces that was infecting the two people.  She's really not that big of a snake keeper and is more of a lizard person and had a number of monitors at the time.  But yes, it's not a rumor.  People really can get salmonella from their reptiles. I don't think it's nearly as common as the CDC would like you to believe, but it is possible.

----------

Freddiesinmyseat (07-15-2009)

----------


## icygirl

To avoid getting salmonella from reptiles... all you have to do is wash your hands after handling, do not kiss them, do not let them near your mouth, and keep your reptile cages and area clean. If you do these you have almost zero chance of getting salmonella from reptiles.

----------


## panthercz

I love how freaked out people get about Salmonella and reptiles.  Yes you can get it from them but it's rare and all you have to do is take the proper precautions.
Do the idiots on the other forum you are talking about, have any idea about all the diseases and bacterial infections you can get from dogs...including *gasp* Salmonella?!

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

We are very clean and always use hand gel or wash our hands after touching the snakes. Since becoming pregnant (where I entered a high risk group for salmonella) and since having a baby (who is high risk until the age of five years) I have exercised extreme caution. I do not allow the snakes to crawl on my clothes I am wearing unless I can change before holding the baby. I never ever put snake dishes in the sink except to bleach them, and I then bleach the sink and counter tops. Of course I have a dedicated snake dish sponge, wish I soak in bleach after each use. If the bowls have fecal matter (none have for months and months though) I wash them outside and bleach them. I run all hides and bowls (after bleaching) through the dish washer weekly. I spot clean the cages daily, and remove some bedding along with any waste matter. I wipe down the inside of the glass, and I thouroughly rinse off any snake that was resting in fecal matter (such as if he messed in his hide overnight). All tanks are cleaned entirely monthly or bi-monthly, and I routinely use a bleach solution and clean the door handles of the snake room and the tables/surfaces in there, and the floor. It's worth it- it keeps our snakes to an extremely high standard of care, which is always good, and it keeps our child safe. This routine isn't just about keeping salmonella at bay, either- it's about caring pet ownership and protecting our investment and our beloved snakes.

Before the pregnancy, I was careless about the handling aspect. My snakes crawled all over me, crawled on the bed (not now since the baby often is on the bed), and I would eat while holding a snake, etc. I have never had salmonella, or if I have, it was mild enough that it went away on its own. I also am terrified of doctors (phobic of needles). I would have to be near death before I'd go to one. So I can't say for SURE I never had a mild case of it. I have a very strong immune system and am an extremely healthy person who has never been sick in my life, so I think my tolerance is high. I suspect the same of my child, who is breast fed and of course shared my body for nine months.

At any rate, it's not something I worry over, but I do take precautions for mine AND my animals' sakes!

To ban reptiles for this would be stupid- if so, we should ban eggs and chicken and pet birds and even dogs and some humans carry salmonella *eyeroll*

----------


## littleindiangirl

I think you're more likely to get sick from produce, foods and improperly handled raw meat and eggs.

----------

_llovelace_ (07-16-2009)

----------


## frankykeno

Well granted this isn't from the U.S. but I thought this visual was quite interesting (click on it to enlarge it properly).

http://www.eurosurveillance.org/imag...sis_Figure.jpg

Basically take reasonable and common sense precautions like handwashing and good hygiene.  In the end you are still far more likely to get salmonella from your take out dinner or your own kitchen cutting board.

----------


## LadyOhh

Only when I lick them......

J/K!

Never have I gotten sick from my snakes.

----------


## Tikall

Never have gotten salmonella, but I've always washed my hands after handling and they never touch my face. Every pet can get you sick, and I'm actually most cautious around my fish. I actually know several people who have gotten Mycobacterium marinum, but no one ever points that out as a reason not to keep fish and they shouldn't. Just wear gloves and/or wash your hands. If you have open cuts on your hands/arms don't put them in the tank. WOW how will I ever remember all that?!

Salmonella isn't a good reason for most people not to keep reptiles. Just keep clean like you would around any other animal (or bathroom, or kitchen, or...).

----------


## llovelace

Not worried about getting it from my snakes.  I eat eggs poached, sunnyside up & raw in my protein shakes.  I also eat my steaks rare, but that's another topic.

I've worked in the health care profession since before the Aids epidemic, and have worked with alot of nasty little bugs, Just keep in mind to practice universal precautions & you won't have a problem.

----------


## hmj75

Infants and small children are susceptible due to their immune system not being as strong as ours.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Only when I lick them......
> 
> J/K!
> 
> Never have I gotten sick from my snakes.


Leave it to you to lick your balls. :Snake:

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (07-17-2009)

----------


## Muze

Nope.  Got it from eating chicken at a Thai restaurant once, though.

However, I do not kiss my reptiles, stick them in my mouth, stick my hands in my mouth after handling them, etc.  I wash my hands before, and after handling them.  When I clean their tubs I used a bleach solution, I wash my hands in between tubs, etc., & I only use the bathroom sink to wash out any bowls, etc.  Also, if I go to a reptile store or show I use hand sanitizer before and after handling any herps.

Just a few simple precautions are all that is needed to keep the reptiles and the humans safe.

----------


## Hulihzack

Handle hundreds of snakes/lizards/tortoises on a weekly basis and never got sick, don't plan on it either :Razz:

----------


## DM1975

One of my ball pythons likes to give kisses, and he also likes to crawl all around your face and I have never been sick from one. But then again I have also had to sleep in palm groves in Iraq getting _pooped_ on by pigeons during the bird flu scare and never got sick from that either.

I am not even that careful about washing my hands after touching my snakes (after cleaning the cages I am though) I guess I just have a real good immune system.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Nope, never heard of it happening either, not even from eggs. Most people don't even know that the part of the egg that carries Salmonella is the yoke. How many people eat "gooey", sunny side up, or soft boilded eggs?!!!!! 

People are crazy

----------


## llovelace

> Nope, never heard of it happening either, not even from eggs. Most people don't even know that the part of the egg that carries Salmonella is the yoke. How many people eat "gooey", sunny side up, or soft boilded eggs?!!!!! 
> 
> People are crazy


I do  :Smile:

----------


## kazboots

I have handled many animals in the animal shelter, reptile lab, and at home and have never gotten salmonella from any animal let alone reptiles.If I haven't gotten sick(except one bout with ringworm) from being bitten by feral cats and cleaning up the most disgusting of housepets at the shelter, I doubt I am going to to get any disease from my reptiles.

----------


## h00blah

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
i like how 0 ppl have gotten salmonella
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## sg1trogdor

I see I am alone in this.  While I am not 100% sure it was from my snakes, I do recall not washing my hands before eating and then I was out for almost 3 week.  It was hands down torture.  Imagine the most severe stomach flu you have ever had and multiply that by 50 lol.  I could eat drink or sleep for almost 3 weeks.  Everytime I tried I would be up a few minutes later to.... lets say evacuate everything.  But this whole situation was my fault.

----------


## frankykeno

Chris, it may well have been transmitted because you didn't take the proper precautions.  I think no one is saying that it can't happen.  Just that it is statistically rare (salmonella being far more of an issue with food prep) and that with simple hygiene routines it's not something to really fret over.

Sorry you got so sick.

----------


## adrenalinejunkie

I never have gotten it but my little cousin did from her father's bearded dragons. 

The doctor they went to said it most likely came from the crickets and it was merely the result of not promptly washing her hands; shes like 3 years old and catches the escaped crickets around the house so it's hard to monitor washing her hands every time. She is also highly succeptible to environmental illnesses (wide variety of allergies) so her immune system isn't the best to begin with.

----------


## Raptor

Thanks for the replys folks. I also voted no; although, I haven't had reptiles for that long. I do however have their distant cousins: birds. Mainly chickens and a cockatiel. Lol. Used to hatch chickens out of eggs and keep the chicks in my room. WOuld emss with em then go eat. Never got sick.

----------


## sg1trogdor

One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
Two can be as bad as one, its the loneliest number since the number one
No is the saddest experience you'll ever know
Yes is the saddest experience you'll ever know
cause one is the loneliest number that you'll ever know
one is the loneliest number even worst then two
yeah
its just no good anymore since you went away
now I spend my time just making up rhymes of yesterday
one is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
since you went away
since you went away
(one is the loneliest number since you've gone away)
one is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
since you've gone away
Its just no good anymore since you went away
now I spend my time just making up rhymes of yesterday
one is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
one is the loneliest number
since you went away
since you went away

lol

----------


## HypoPita

> One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
> Two can be as bad as one, its the loneliest number since the number one
> No is the saddest experience you'll ever know
> Yes is the saddest experience you'll ever know
> cause one is the loneliest number that you'll ever know
> one is the loneliest number even worst then two
> yeah
> its just no good anymore since you went away
> now I spend my time just making up rhymes of yesterday
> ...


LOL!!  :ROFL: 

I have never gotten it either, and I am messy, let them crawl on me and gimme kisses. I also have a very strong immune system. Just keep in mind though, for the people that are freaking out, we all carry strep and staff in our mouths. A small cut in your mouth could let millions of bacteria in, which can travel in your blood stream and get stuck in your heart. That is known as Bacterial Endocarditis. It destroys your valves, causing them to leak, and then you die.  :Very Happy:  

Immune systems people, immune systems!! Take your vitamins!!!!

----------


## Ginevive

I have never gotten it from my snakes. I did visit a farm once, not too long ago;the place was a scummy place,with chicken waste on eeeeverything pretty-much. Not long afterward, I got a horrible upset/stomach/ill/wanted to die sickness that lasted a few days. I theoretically say that it was salmonella;not from any reptiles, though.

----------


## Ginevive

> LOL!! 
> 
> I have never gotten it either, and I am messy, let them crawl on me and gimme kisses. I also have a very strong immune system. Just keep in mind though, for the people that are freaking out, we all carry strep and staff in our mouths. A small cut in your mouth could let millions of bacteria in, which can travel in your blood stream and get stuck in your heart. That is known as Bacterial Endocarditis. It destroys your valves, causing them to leak, and then you die.  
> 
> Immune systems people, immune systems!! Take your vitamins!!!!


Justlike Mono. Many people carry the Epstein-Barr virus, but never get sick. Kissing someone who's a carrier, could very-well lead you on a path that could lead to full-blown Mononucleosis, and eventually, debilitating Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Take it from me, I have it.  :Sad:  (had actual Mono at age 18; chronic fatigue now.) I shouldn't have kissed the people that I kissed in high school., I guess... then again, anyone could be a carrier.. !

More for me and the other germophobes to be paranoid about.  :Smile:

----------


## Oroborous

Nope, and I kiss my herps to, lol!

----------

Nickb540ni (07-17-2014)

----------


## HypoPita

> Justlike Mono. Many people carry the Epstein-Barr virus, but never get sick. Kissing someone who's a carrier, could very-well lead you on a path that could lead to full-blown Mononucleosis, and eventually, debilitating Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Take it from me, I have it.  (had actual Mono at age 18; chronic fatigue now.) I shouldn't have kissed the people that I kissed in high school., I guess... then again, anyone could be a carrier.. !
> 
> More for me and the other germophobes to be paranoid about.


<--- Chronic Fatige and Fibro. 

Never had mono. Sure there is a connection?

----------


## West Coast Jungle

The big salmonila scare was from way back in the day(when I was a kid) you used to see 100's of red ear sliders, usually wild caughts, in fairs, amusment parks, and you name it. Kids used to win them all the time and take them home in a small bowl enclosure and they were very plentiful and cheap in petshops. Well most of them were kept in sleazy conditions in tubs with no filtration (gross) and conditions were breeding and spreading salmonela. Everyone blamed the reptiles when in fact it was the people harvesting them that were to blame. That is why we have laws on smaller turtles and torts, so kids cant put them in there mouths and contact salmonela.

It is always possible to get it from a herp but most likely from food than a pet especially one kept in a clean enviroment.

Thats why the poll is so skewed.

I have got poisoned from a burger but never from a herp :Wink:

----------


## Ginevive

> <--- Chronic Fatige and Fibro. 
> 
> Never had mono. Sure there is a connection?


I don't think that Mono/epstein-barr is the only cause of CFS. I know that my friend's sister has fibro, and has never had mono, also.

diseases suck. :Sad:

----------


## Brewster320

I don't know if anyones mentioned this yet but you can also get Salmonella from rodents and birds, not just reptiles. It just seems when poeple think about reptiles Salmonella is one of the first things that comes to mind. I like to tell people who complain about reptiles and salmonella you can get it from your pet hamster or parakeet also, it always throws them off :Wink: .

----------


## jglass38

I would worry more about getting something from the little snotty nosed kids running around.   Kids are germ farms!    :Smile: 

I have A LOT of reptiles and have never gotten sick from them.

----------


## Eventide

I get "food poisoning" fairly regularly (maybe once a month?), so I've probably had salmonella before, but (1) I don't know for sure and (2) even if I did, I wouldn't have a clue as to whether it came from the reptiles or from food.

I let my reptiles crawl on my face if they like (I just close my mouth, hee hee).  I don't kiss them, either, though I have been known to eat and handle reptiles at the same time.  It doesn't happen often, but it does happen sometimes.  I know the threat is there, which is why 99% of the time, I take the appropriate precautions.  But if I get salmonella from my reptiles, it's my fault, so I'll just deal with it.

----------


## RyanF

I have not, and i havent heard of many people getting it. its most common to young kids and the elderly.

~RyanF~

----------


## sg1trogdor

> LOL!! 
> 
> I have never gotten it either, and I am messy, let them crawl on me and gimme kisses. I also have a very strong immune system. Just keep in mind though, for the people that are freaking out, we all carry strep and staff in our mouths. A small cut in your mouth could let millions of bacteria in, which can travel in your blood stream and get stuck in your heart. That is known as Bacterial Endocarditis. It destroys your valves, causing them to leak, and then you die.  
> 
> Immune systems people, immune systems!! Take your vitamins!!!!


Ohhh no!!!!!  You've got munities.  lol.

----------


## lance

No and i'd like to keep it that way I wonder though on average how many american's a year get it from there reptiles?

lance

----------


## PiebaldFan

yea i had it when i was like 8  years old becaus ei would go herping averyday and  come home with a new reptile/amphibian avery day  so  then  my mom realized the rashes and stuff  and  went to doctor got ointment and meds,  :Taz: 
salmonella :Rolleyes2: 

tall paul

----------


## dandare500

Strange nobody has mentioned you are more likely to get salmonella from lettuce, Beware your dodgey salads :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

I handle all the snakes daily [almost], not too particular about hygiene unless there are sick or new ones. The beardie sleeps in my bed at night, poos all over my stuff. And the only time anyone in my family had salmonella was from eating raw cookie dough.

I tend not to worry about these kinds of things. I'm not reckless, I take necessary precautions, I just don't waste any time worrying. _Anything_ could kill you. Millions of people die in car accidents every day; my time is better spent being a tad more careful on the road than worrying about getting sick from my babies. <3

----------


## Oxylepy

I regularly mess with my snakes and grab their heads with my lips and see how long til they notice that they're in my mouth, never had Salmonella in my life.

My mom once took 3 garter snakes in her mouth with their heads sticking out of her lips, then went up to her mom to see if she noticed then spit the snakes out at her. She's never had Salmonella either, and they were wild snakes.

The only person I know to have had Salmonella was a cousin of mine, and she was keeping baby turtles.

----------


## harm286

I voted no. Im not scared of no salmonella, diarrhea and fevers happen  :ROFL:

----------


## Bunnygirl

I've never gotton it. I rarely remember to wash my hands after handleing my reptiles. I've never had a problem. My BF Freaks when i touch them and dont wash my hands  :Smile:

----------


## Boanerges

No and I hope it stays that way  :Good Job:

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

I am personally an absolute FREAK about germs and Salmonella is on my hot list! I clean my cages 3-4per week with _Lysol Institutional spray for Hospitals_ and I always wash and sanitize before and after touching my snakes....In the spirit of full disclosure, I do have a germ & illness phobia. A great deal of thought went into my getting my beloved snakes because I likened Salmonella to brining a demon into my home. I'm really a freak about germs; I'm a weirdo I guess but my snakes are fabulous and appreciate their immaculate and beautiful homes. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Raptor

> I am personally an absolute FREAK about germs and Salmonella is on my hot list! I clean my cages 3-4per week with _Lysol Institutional spray for Hospitals_ and I always wash and sanitize before and after touching my snakes....In the spirit of full disclosure, I do have a germ & illness phobia. A great deal of thought went into my getting my beloved snakes because I likened Salmonella to brining a demon into my home. I'm really a freak about germs; I'm a weirdo I guess but my snakes are fabulous and appreciate their immaculate and beautiful homes.


Using a lot of sanitizer isn't that great. That's how you get resistant strains of illnesses.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Using a lot of sanitizer isn't that great. That's how you get resistant strains of illnesses.


So far they have been very healthy. I had them tested for Salmonella and the test came back negative, but the lab said I could do a zillion more and then get a positive, so I just assume that there is always that bacteria. Maybe I could change up what I use, but I still think I need something that kills viruses and bacteria. What do you use to sanitize yours?

----------


## SiscoReptiles

> I have a friend who's granddaughter and a friend of hers who had just gone through surgery both caught salmonella at her house which came from her herp room.  She actually had a local disease control group come over and test the surfaces in her room and they were able to culture the same bacteria strain from some of those surfaces that was infecting the two people.  She's really not that big of a snake keeper and is more of a lizard person and had a number of monitors at the time.  But yes, it's not a rumor.  People really can get salmonella from their reptiles. I don't think it's nearly as common as the CDC would like you to believe, but it is possible.


I'd bet ten to one that those monitors were fed raw meat, chicken perhaps.  :Wag of the finger:  And as we all know, raw meat can cause salmonella.

Just something further to think about.

So, did the lizards expose her or did she expose them?  :Twisted: 

Rick

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Consumer Reports just did more testing of chicken, and the rates of Salmonella and Campylobacter in chicken are still insane.  The percentages are over 50% with many brands.  That is, half of all the birds on the shelves are contaminated with Salmonella or Campylobacter, many with both.

Chicken is your #1 source for salmonella bacteria.  Treat raw chicken like the biohazardous material it actually is, and make sure you cook it to the proper internal temperature, and you'll be fine.  Your snakes are a far less likely source of contagion.  Oh, and don't feed them chicken.  :Smile:

----------

_SiscoReptiles_ (12-02-2009)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

> <--- Chronic Fatige and Fibro. 
> 
> Never had mono. Sure there is a connection?


There are many possible triggers, Mono is one of them.  I have CFS as well.  I believe it was triggered by a Tetanus booster shot.   :Razz: 
They found genetic markers for it a few years ago.  It's believed now to be a problem with the way the body handles stress responses.

----------


## Raptor

> So far they have been very healthy. I had them tested for Salmonella and the test came back negative, but the lab said I could do a zillion more and then get a positive, so I just assume that there is always that bacteria. Maybe I could change up what I use, but I still think I need something that kills viruses and bacteria. What do you use to sanitize yours?


Watered down bleach with a bit of dove soap in it. Same stuff I use to wash goat teats with when I milk. I don't worry about bacteria and viruses. I was my hands after I mess with my reptiles and that's it.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-08-2009)

----------


## Wretched Deviant

I've had a Bearded Dragon for two years now and recently got Leopard Geckos, Ball Pythons, a Boa, and a Tegu. Even if I wasn't real careful and washed my hands after handling any of them I've never had any problem and I'm someone with a bad immune system. No to mention my tegu eats raw meat and is usually fed in my bathroom or kitchen, but if people follow good hygiene with their herps I don't think there should really be much of a problem. I always wipe down all surfaces after preparing my tegu's meals and then throw the washcloth or whatever away or in the washing machine. I recently got a power/steam washer to clean out my enclosures...

----------


## Bhikku

I wash my hands every time I handle my snake, both before and afterwards. Partly this is to protect me from salmonella, but it's also to protect my snake from any nicotine residue that might be on my hands from smoking.

----------


## mainbutter

> I am personally an absolute FREAK about germs and Salmonella is on my hot list! I clean my cages 3-4per week with _Lysol Institutional spray for Hospitals_ and I always wash and sanitize before and after touching my snakes....In the spirit of full disclosure, I do have a germ & illness phobia. A great deal of thought went into my getting my beloved snakes because I likened Salmonella to brining a demon into my home. I'm really a freak about germs; I'm a weirdo I guess but my snakes are fabulous and appreciate their immaculate and beautiful homes.


Yes you're a freak.

 :Razz:

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Yes you're a freak.



Haha...all dancing banana's are freaks...thanks for posting this thread. I don't know how to do it, so I appreciate it. Hopefully this freak has been helful to the OP :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## BPelizabeth

NO thank goodness...but I have gotten it from banana pancakes...it was the worst thing ever!!  UGH

----------


## Moofins07

Many of you will probably think this stupid, but, aside from kissing my BP on the head and such, I've actually put her whole head in my mouth before (I like looking weird, take it or leave it).

Never have I felt sick afterward. I use my little bottles of hand sanitizer, but rarely after holding my snake. But ALWAYS after handling the mice and their dishes and whatnot. They are more unsanitary than my snake, if you ask me.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Many of you will probably think this stupid, but, aside from kissing my BP on the head and such, I've actually put her whole head in my mouth before (I like looking weird, take it or leave it).
> 
> Never have I felt sick afterward. I use my little bottles of hand sanitizer, but rarely after holding my snake. But ALWAYS after handling the mice and their dishes and whatnot. They are more unsanitary than my snake, if you ask me.


You have to remember that the infection is in the fecal matter. Snakes usually move away from void, but it 'could' be on their head and face, but unlikely. I think if you enjoy that kind of closeness with your animal, thats fine. 

I would kiss all over Muffin, but I am terrified of germs in general let alone Salmonella.

----------


## olstyn

Never gotten it that I know of, which is to say that if I ever have, it must have been a very mild case.  I always wash my hands after handling any reptiles or their enclosures or accessories, and before handling them if I have any reason to believe I have anything on my hands that could be harmful to them.  I also don't ever kiss/lick/whatever reptiles or any of their stuff.

Proper precautions for the win and all that.

----------


## SiscoReptiles

Snakes may move away from the void in the wild, but in a small enclosure they are sure to come back to it very quickly. It's unlikely a keeper (any of us) is able to get all voids cleaned out immediately after they happens. With all the ball pythons I have, I do occassionally need to clean speared poo off a bin wall and the snake.

It is pretty likely to get voided matter on its head unless you get every single void out of the enclosure immediately.

Rick





> You have to remember that the infection is in the fecal matter. Snakes usually move away from void, but it 'could' be on their head and face, but unlikely. I think if you enjoy that kind of closeness with your animal, thats fine. 
> 
> I would kiss all over Muffin, but I am terrified of germs in general let alone Salmonella.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Snakes may move away from the void in the wild, but in a small enclosure they are sure to come back to it very quickly. It's unlikely a keeper (any of us) is able to get all voids cleaned out immediately after they happens. With all the ball pythons I have, I do occassionally need to clean speared poo off a bin wall and the snake.
> 
> It is pretty likely to get voided matter on its head unless you get every single void out of the enclosure immediately.
> 
> Rick


Agree.....

----------


## Aeries

I was once told that samonella wasn't good for reptiles either, and that the reptile had to be sick for the samonella to harm you. Anyone know if that's based in fact at all, or maybe just exaggerated? 

and to contribute. Never had any problems. Usually wash hands afterwards, but not always. Cuddle/kiss and such.

edit- another common thing I've heard is that turtles are more likely to pass it than other reptiles. Fact or bs?

----------


## shaggie

Never from a reptile and I have a tortoise but have gotten it from school when younger and from burger king

----------


## musicalKeyes

Well, I've never got sick enough from it to notice, despite all of my animals being in my room, and going to/volunteering on a farm since I was two. I keep a tub of Clorox wipes near the mice, who are so much dirtier than my BPs, and I always use those or wash my hands after handling them, and everything's kept pretty neat and clean. But my snakes hang out on my bed with me all the time, my friends hold them, the travel around the house with me or my mom... and no one's gotten sick yet, knock on wood. I've had chickens for years, hatched and raised in our bathroom or the basement, and I'd be much more worried about them than the snakes, they don't care what they step in, at least the snakes try to avoid their poop. And honestly, I can't imagine getting it now after years and years of eating a quick sandwich between tours while hanging out with some baby cows.  :Wink:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Those answering yes should be sure that they have a confirmation that the salmonella came from the reptile, and not from some other source.  It's easy to make assumptions when one is sick, but it's equally easy to be wrong without actual testing.
I remember a case where a boy got sick with salmonella, and a home inspection found that the family had a green iguana.  Subsequent testing revealed that the iguana was innocent--the salmonella had come from the family dog.  I subscribed to the FDA alert list, and it looks like salmonella contamination can exist in a remarkable variety of different foods.  Right now it's ground pepper and seasonings put out by one company that is contaminated.  Sesame seeds, peanut butter, fresh salad greens--the list goes on.  People usually think of meat or eggs as the most likely source, but in reality, salmonella can be in just about anything.

----------


## Allysen

I don't *think* so. I got slightly sick towards the end of last September and it steadily got worse, so we were in and out of the Doctor's office, the usual, oh maybe it's a Vitamin D deficiency, maybe it's Crohn's disease, all that stuff, and it wasn't until the end of January when it got so bad that I had to drop the winter quarter of school that they found out that all along, it had been salmonella. 

The Health Department called me and asked a ton of questions, and despite the snakes, birds, goats, rabbits, chinchillas, and rat, they were still pretty convinced it was chicken. Especially when I told him I was attending culinary school, and our final, towards the end of September, was to truss, then fabricate a chicken in under ten minutes. Always good to get a bunch of people together with raw chicken, put their final grade on it, give them a time limit and say "GO!"

BUT the Health Department hasn't gotten back to me with what strain of salmonella it was. It *could* be the snakes, or the birds, etc, but until they call back and say that it was specifically arizonae, I'm going to assume it came from something I ate.

----------


## jimbo4382

iI once just slightly reheated pizza for breakfast and poisoned me and my girlfriends mate.

I was sick for 5 days and man it felt like i was going to DIE for 4 of them.

Never sick from a pet though. 

Jim

----------


## EvesFriend

I guess they should outlaw eggs as well

----------


## Jeremy78

> I get "food poisoning" fairly regularly (maybe once a month?), so I've probably had salmonella before, but (1) I don't know for sure and (2) even if I did, I wouldn't have a clue as to whether it came from the reptiles or from food.
> 
> I let my reptiles crawl on my face if they like (I just close my mouth, hee hee).  I don't kiss them, either, though I have been known to eat and handle reptiles at the same time.  It doesn't happen often, but it does happen sometimes.  I know the threat is there, which is why 99% of the time, I take the appropriate precautions.  But if I get salmonella from my reptiles, it's my fault, so I'll just deal with it.


Food poisoning once a month!!! That's insane! Lol who does the cooking in your house? If I were you and had an immune system like that I'd be in a bubble everytime I go anywhere near my snakes. 




> yea i had it when i was like 8  years old becaus ei would go herping averyday and  come home with a new reptile/amphibian avery day  so  then  my mom realized the rashes and stuff  and  went to doctor got ointment and meds, 
> salmonella
> 
> tall paul


Rashes?

----------


## BallsUnlimited

nope  :Good Job:

----------


## king216

What are the symptoms of salmonella

----------


## pythontricker

not a party at all. really ugly sickness. my iguana scratched my face while she had a little poop on her claw. threw up for like a week

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Ok.  Salmonella bacteria:

Found in the feces of infected animals.

Transferred ORALLY--you have to EAT it.  This can happen if you eat food contaminated with the organism, or have the organism on your hands and put them in your mouth, or eat something with the organism on your hands.

The organism reproduces in the intestinal tract, and the result is:
Nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, fever, chills, headache, muscle pain, and blood in the stool.

If the salmonella organism enters your bloodstream, such as through a scratch, it may result in bacteremia.  Meningitis is the result--NOT vomiting, or other symptoms related to salmonella infection in the intestinal tract.  Bacteremia is rare, and many different organisms can cause it.  

So--being scratched by an iguana will NOT result in gastroenteritis.  If you ate without washing your hands after you handled the iguana, that might do it.  If not, then most likely you didn't have salmonella at all, or you got it from something else that you ate.

I think this poll is not valid, because it's clear that folks have no idea what salmonella is, or how you wind up with it.

----------

